# Chilean Copper VS Chilean Rose



## OneHopefulPoet (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey everyone, I just purchased a chilean Copper and I was wondering if they are the same as the chilean rose and if not, what are the differences?

This is my first that i've owned, so i'm pretty new as to what to do. I'll be reading up on all the info here very shortly. 

Thank you all in advance!


----------



## becca81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the boards and the hobby!

To answer your question, no, they are not the same thing.

"Chilean Rose" is _Grammostola rosea_

"Chilean Copper" is _Paraphysa scrofa_

_P. scrofa_ does not get as large as _G. rosea_, among other differences.

_Grammostola rosea_






_Paraphysa scrofa_


----------



## bananaman (Jul 8, 2006)

Chilean copper (P.scrofa) is considered a "dwarf" species, which means it wont get too big... no more than 4in in legspan... nevertheless I think it's beautiful! After they molt the have the prettiest sheen to them...

Here are some pics

P.scrofa









G.rosea (Chilean rose)


----------



## Bearskin10 (Jul 9, 2006)

Here's an old picture of adults of each species side by side... 







Greg


----------



## dannybear (Jul 8, 2009)

nice spiders... whats the one on the right?


----------



## Endagr8 (Jul 8, 2009)

dannybear said:


> nice spiders... whats the one on the right?


_
Paraphysa scrofa
_
3 year old thread BTW.


----------



## stephers21 (Aug 19, 2009)

*hm*

I always thought the Chilean rose hair aka Grammastola rosea had differen color variations. I thought there were the dull colors, the reddish coppery color and then the pink color. I didnt know there was a different kind altogether that is a dwarf species. Very interesting. I will have to look this up now:?


----------



## stephers21 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow, looked it up, it is quite interesting, they are way smaller than the G.rosea. That is pretty cool. They have an interesting color to them, more of a red moreso than a pink. Cool, thanks for bringing this up, ya learn something new everyday I guess!


----------



## natebugman (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah, I got my P. scrofa thinking it was an immature G. rosea red color form (rcf). Never heard of P. scrofa until I posted a pic on here and someone told me I had it identified wrong.


----------

